

Bathroom usability. - yookd
http://davidkyoo.posterous.com/bathroom-usability

======
MPSimmons
How a bathroom usability post got written without a reference to three
seashells, I'll never know.

------
logn
Bathrooms are rarely designed with OCD sufferers in mind.

